# Lawn tractor moves slowly



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

Regarding a Craftsman 917.288570.

This lawn tractor has recently started to move slowly on flat ground, forward or reverse.

Any ideas where to start looking for the problem ?

Could it be a worn drive belt ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,most likely a worn belt.
You should also check the condition of the pulleys,for wear,binding,etc.


----------



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

jhngardner367,

Thanks for the quick reply.

What do you think of Kevlar drive belts ?


----------



## Littlenut (Aug 11, 2014)

It depends if its a standard or hydrostat usually standards its a pully berring or tight clutch arm or a glazed belt possible a brake problem in some cases the transaxles can develope issues with lubercation & will slow down eather due to tighteneing up or simple wear damages.

If its a hydrostat it could be a glazed belt or chuncked out belt or the fluid in the thansaxle has had it due to strenious heat to the drive system I personally seen a simple drain old drive fluid out & replace with new drive fluid work before or a brake issue it just takes a little understanding of check the easier posibilities first then decide the cost of fluid other than that it usually not as easy to do as to say how to do the inspection there are all kinds of lubercation factors to anything like this rather it be a rotary 21 bucket crane to a lawn mower hope you find the issue or have help on it Little nut.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kevlar has its drawbacks.
I STRONGLY advise using the OEM belt,rather than an aftermarket one,since most manufacturers design small differences into them,and an aftermarket belt could end up being either too tight,too loose,or the wrong pitch(angle) of the belt sides.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Yes,most likely a worn belt.
> You should also check the condition of the pulleys,for wear,binding,etc.



Yep that would be the first suspect, and make sure the clutch/ brake pivot is not sticking keeping the belt from tighting up.

Also the system needs purging on a regular basis.


----------



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone.

I've ordered a new drive belt.

It's the first drive belt replacement for this lawn tractor, so it's probably due for change out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's most likely the cause,then.
I had a customer bring me an older MTD,once,complaining that it was not pulling as well as it used to. 
So, I checked the belt,and it was stretched/worn pretty badly. When I told him,he looked shocked,and said" But,it's ONLY 11 years old !" I told him I would order a new one,but it was expensive,so he says"Can you put on a cheaper one?"
My answer was this :" I won't put on anything but the OEM,because if I do,it won't fit properly,and you won't be happy,and neither will I , because I will have to do it over,and that will cost BOTH of us extra expense"
He took it home,but a week later,he brought it back,and had the OEM belt with him.
Sheepishly,he said he tried 4 different belts,and after doing it 4 times,he gave up,and bought the OEM .


----------



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

jhngardner367,

The drive belt is over 3 years old, so it wouldn't be a surprise if that turned out to be the problem.


----------



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

The replacement belt is allowing the tractor to move, but it's still having difficulty driving over minor hills.

1) How can you tell if the pulleys are worn ? Does a worn pulley cause the belt not to be gripped ? As if the pulley is so polished that it's unable to grip the belt ?

2) How can you tell if its a standard or hydrostat ? It's a YT4000.

3) What system needs to be purged ?

4) How can you tell if the clutch/ brake pivot is sticking ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That unit has a hydrostatic trans. There is a vent at the rear of the trans. You can try to take out the vent,and check the fluid level/condition .
If it is dirty/low,that will affect it greatly.
The trans is a Tuff Torq K46bT.


----------

